# Hello from Augusta, GA



## rothsrabbits (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi, I breed all kinds of show and fancy mice. Also rats and rare rabbits.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Great! Hi


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey  pretty sure I was talking to you on facebook earlier about GA mouse group  (Katie)

but welcome to the forum ^^


----------

